# Chatroom



## cookiemonster (24 Jan 2012)

When is it coming back?

I miss it


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Jan 2012)

I think Admin has it on the to-do list.
Trouble is, it's a fairly long list...


----------



## Speicher (24 Jan 2012)

cookiemonster said:


> When is it coming back?
> 
> I miss it


just for you!


----------



## Bman (24 Jan 2012)

irc.cyclechat.net?


----------



## Shaun (25 Jan 2012)

I've completed the gallery move and now need to move the blog data before I can install chat (_I need to completely remove the old software to free up resources for chat_).

I've also had some personal matters that have impacted on my free time over the past month so am running behind schedule but I'm working on it. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2012)

Cheers Shaun. I was getting fed up talking to the wife, now she's desperate for the chatroom to come back.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Jan 2012)

Only if noods stops his rants aimed at anyone south of the border


----------



## Noodley (30 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Only if noods stops his rants aimed at anyone south of the border


 It is not "anyone", I can be quite specific


----------

